# Building a free standing dog kennel inside...



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax is maturing a little more slowly mentally than he's growing physically (He's a little rough with Sadie so while we're out, I feel better if they're separated.) I can't seem to find a crate that's big enough for him to stretch out in... Lately I've been crating Sadie because she fits better (42lbs) but it's not her fault I decided to bring the big oaf :wub: home so I'd like to build a chain-link free standing dog kennel for inside the house about 5'x7 so I can maximize his space for the money spent. 
I'm thinking about 42" high since he's not much of a jumper, but if he does I can add a lid. 
Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use an exercise pen - mine is 3 feet tall, and neither one of the GSDs tries to climb over it.

I don't leave them in the x-pen unless I am home though - the girls are crated when I'm gone. My x-pen is in front of the dog door, so they can go in and out, but not be able to rampage through the living room with muddy feet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you ever built agility equipment out of PVC? You could simply build the 5 x 7' skeleton out of PVC, and screw some chain link to the outside of it. The PVC would probably cost about $15, and you can get a 4' x 50' roll of chain link fencing for $54 at Lowes.

Using the PVC, you could also make a hinged door.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use 3 foot tall x-pens and put a lid on them. They sell the lid. It gives a 4x4' inside area. You could make it 4x8 using two lids and two pens, if you want it larger. 

They come in 42 and 48 inch heights as well as the 36 in, mine are all bitches, and 36 is sufficient. Mine have a doggy door to the outside, and I attach mine with little eyelits that I screw into the wall and clips. That way, they cannnot move the x-pen toward objects they have no business getting too. 

Let me see if I have a picture.










They had a ten x twenty food kennel outside the doggy door as well. This is from a few years ago, as that is when Milla and Ninja were puppies.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's a nice set up Selzer. Something similar that I want for Stark when I move into my own home.

I also like Jason's set up for Ike. I forget the name of the kennel but I am pretty sure he bought it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
I ended up abandoning the project and just getting the x pen from Costco.ca... It was $85.99 shipped and looks pretty much what I was looking for. They looked pretty flimsy online but seeing them in the store I realized they're pretty much like a normal crate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I like your setup, Selzer!  

I also have a sheet of vinyl flooring that I put under the ex-pen. I am on my 4th sheet of it, due to someone I won't name (umm, Sage) who keeps chewing it up. 

I love having the ex-pen next to the dog door. I can throw the rowdy girls outside, and they still have the option of coming in the house and be safe when I'm not watching them.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Lynn has an awesome setup. This is actually a recent thread, but I have seen her post before where she has kennels in her basement like this next to each other. You may want to ask her what she uses.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ictures/147719-laos-tplo-30-days-post-op.html


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Ooh that IS a good setup! 
I think hubby is getting annoyed that I'm constantly changing the dog room... I don't think he realizes that their room to me is like Legos are to kids :rofl:
I never played with dolls as a kid because I thought it was stupid, much preferred fort building... I think per Freud's theory, I'm now making up for that


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dog doors are nice, if there is a suitable kennel on the outside, and a pen on the inside. Otherwise they will manage to bring something nasty, like a deer leg, into your house and onto your bed. Not fun.

One day, after the first doggy door was installed, the puppies (under 14 weeks old)pretty much had the run of the sun room. Cujo, Babs, and Jenna. Anyhow, they managed to bring a branch, probably twelve to fourteen feet long, in through the doggy door, into the room. They were just so proud of their prize. It looked like they dragged a TREE INTO MY HOUSE.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG.. I totally forgot about Lynn's set up! I LOVE it!


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Lynn's setup is awesome.. looks like I've a new spring project on hand now


----------

